
Skyrocketing rice prices has Sam's Club limiting sales - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/04/24/samsclub.rice.limits/index.html
======
rms
I would like to suggest a moment of silence for all the people currently
starving on the streets as a result of bad decisions made by people in the
government.

~~~
david927
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

